

We're trying to build the D&D of fantasy sports; feedback wanted :) - Curll
http://shadosports.com/alpha/

======
Curll
Just finishing up the marketing portion of the website, obviously some rough
edges and more "meat" needs to be available regarding the product soon.

I kind of feel like we're being too vague with the description, but I also
don't want to bog down the site with text.

But, I'd love to hear any experiences in the fantasy industry or potential
advice/pitfalls.

Thank you!

